
Why Chandrayaan-2 is taking 48 days to reach Moon when Apollo-11 took just 4 - sarego
https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/science/why-chandrayaan-2-is-taking-48-days-to-reach-moon-when-apollo-11-took-just-4/articleshow/70599766.cms
======
londons_explore
_And it has no people aboard!_

People need food, water, oxygen, etc. For a month, they need a lot more than
for 4 days.

